
Pijul 0.3 (VCS): first public release - nathcd
https://pijul.org/2017/03/16/pijul-0.3.html
======
Klasiaster
Basic things almost work, just a hang when I try to checkout to the original
branch again after changing a fork branch. Also 'pijul changes' is a bit
strange as it does not take the current branch you are on but the master.

~~~
pmeunier
Fixed on nest.pijul.com/pijul_org/pijul, thanks for the report.

------
erlend_sh
Can't seem to successfully register on
[https://nest.pijul.com](https://nest.pijul.com). Not receiving the
confirmation mail.

